# Stillen Front Lip



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

I wanted to know if the Stillen front lip for a 200SX will fit the front bumper of a 97 Sentra?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

It will fit all 200SX/sentra bumpers with fog light holes except the 99's. If you have a 95-98 200SX/Sentra without the fog light holes it will require modifications.

Seth


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

seth is right... i know of one guy that put the stillen lip on the 95-97 sentra bumper but he had to modify it to fit.


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

How hard are the modifications? I have a 97 GXE without the fog light holes on the side.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

http://onlineshowoff.com/index.asp?section=profile&username=wglenn01


heres the link to that guy...


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks,

Thats the same picture I saw with the front lip. I'll try and email him and ask how difficult the modifications were.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

no prob bro...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> *http://onlineshowoff.com/index.asp?section=profile&username=wglenn01
> 
> 
> heres the link to that guy... *


Hey, it's William... I wonder what ever happened to that guy  ?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

dunno.

he not even on aim n-e-more.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

IMHO, the Stillen front lip doesnt look good on a 95-97 style bumper. 

Doesnt he have another site with closer pics.


----------

